# Salads, salades, saladas, insalatas, ensaladas...



## chics

Hola .

En catalán, una ensalada se llama _amanida_ (literalmente: "aliñada", "dressed") y donde yo vivo tiene que contener al menos tres o cuatro ingredientes para ser considerada ensalada. Sino, hablamos de _un_ _tomate aliñado_ (que seguramente tendrá también olivas y incluso tal vez un poco de zanahoria o cebolla), de _lechuga_, de _lechugas variadas,_ etc.

La ensalada verde más triste y simple en España yo creo que al menos tiene que tener lechuga, tomate, pepino y olivas. No se ven aquí ensaladas de sólo lechuga, con su trocito de tomate decorativo. Pero en cambio, en otros sitios la palabra "ensalada" se usa para decir "lechuga".

E incluso he visto "ensaladas" que contienen un solo ingrediente no aliñado; por ejemplo, col. Otras donde el ingrediente más abundante es el perejil...

*Me gustaría poder hacer un mapa del mundo en el que se vea la transición del concepto "ensalada" según cada país, región o cultura:*

*- ¿Qué ingrediente (o dos o tres, como mucho) es indispensable para vosotros para que una ensalada sea una ensalada?*
*- ¿Tiene que tener un número mínimo o máximo de ingredientes para ser considerada como tal?*
*- ¿Qué importancia tiene el aliño? ¿Cómo es?*

Me refiero a las más básicas y corrientes. Yo creo que donde vivo -norte de España, costa mediterránea- tienen que tener tomate y pepino por narices, y seguramente al menos un ingrediente más. El aliño es indispensable, típicamente aceite, sal y pimienta.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fernita

La ensalada más común en Argentina se llama "ensalada mixta" y contiene tomate, lechuga y cebolla. El condimento habitual e indispensable se compone de aceite, vinagre y sal. Esta ensalada es la que acompaña nuestros conocidos asados, con un buen vino tinto.

Otra sería la de radicheta con ajo. Según el gusto de cada persona, se condimenta con aceite de oliva, jugo de limón y sal.

En términos generales, diría que dos ingredientes es lo mínimo pero en general, una ensalada aquí tiene tres o más ingredientes. Los condimentos básicos son aceite, vinagre y sal.
Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

¡La verdad es que la descripción de Fernita es perfecta! Podría agregar una que no sé si tiene mucho de ensalada propiamente dicha, pero es típica para "completar" algunas de nuestras comidas: ¡la ensalada rusa!: papa y zanahoria cocidas y cortaditas, arvejas, y mayonesa. Propia de festividades como el Año Nuevo, o para cuando nos quedamos con un poquito de hambre.  (Vos lo pediste, chics...............)


----------



## Mate

Suscribo lo dicho por mis distinguidas compatriotas. 

Otra ensalada muy popular en la Argentina es la de cebolla, papa y huevo duro, generalmente aderezada con aceite y sal.

Un clásico porteño es la de berro sólo, con aceite de oliva y limón, o con aceite de cocina y vinagre. Algunos le agregan apio, pero buéh..., para mí, al berro hay que comerlo sólo, para disfrutar a pleno ese gusto tan particular.

En el ámbito _gourmet_, desde hace tiempo vienen ganando terreno la rúcula (_arugula/rocket_) y las espinacas tiernas.

El aceto balsámico -un vinagre de origen italiano elaborado con mosto concentrado- se ha impuesto a un punto tal que no falta en ningún restaurante más o menos respetable.  

No son frecuentes en cambio los _dressings_ al estilo estadounidense: _blue cheese dressing, raspberry vinaigrette,_ etc.

Tampoco es posible conseguir una ensalada aderezada con queso de cabra, a menos que uno mismo la prepare, o esté dispuesto a pagar un ojo de la cara en algún buen bistró francés.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hasta el presente momento histórico nadie ha mencionado el _salad bar_.  Es bastante común en los EEUU, y normalmente tiene la mar en coche de posibilidades, inclusive una selección de quesos rallados además de un sin fin de legumbres, aceitunas, y tonterías obscenas como _bacon bits_ que, según su aspecto, jamás han visto ni pertenecido a ningún animal. Pero bueno, la ensalada típica consiste en lechuga o  mejor dicho lechugas de varios tipos, tomate sin sabor, unos trocitos pequeñitos de cebolla, pepino, pimiento verde y a veces unas aceitunas tristes.  Mis compatriotas tienen costumbre de anegar todo con salsas compuestas de desperdicios de las fábricas de perfumes o detergentes o yo no sé qué.  También son muy populares el aceto balsámico y una variedad de aceites buenas.

O sea... no hay nada realmente típico.


----------



## gbkv

Al otro extremo del _salad bar_ es la ensaldada de sólo un ingrediente, o sea lechuga iceberg/repollo con un aliño cremoso, como el "ranch".  Esta me parece caracteristicamente de los EEUU (y no lo digo con orgullo...somos infames por un horror a las verduras...)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Rayines said:


> ¡ Podría agregar una que no sé si tiene mucho de ensalada propiamente dicha, pero es típica para "completar" algunas de nuestras comidas: ¡la ensalada rusa!: papa y zanahoria cocidas y cortaditas, arvejas, y mayonesa. Propia de festividades como el Año Nuevo, o para cuando nos quedamos con un poquito de hambre.  (Vos lo pediste, chics...............)





Esp en España es la ensalad*illa* rusa, a la que normalmente simplemente llamamos ensaladilla, típica tapa de los bares españoles.
También se hace mucho en casa, aunque yo le agrego atún de lata y huevo duro a lo que tú has dicho.
Al menos yo, casi me he olvidado que proviene de la palabra ensalada ya que no la asocio con ella , con la de lechuga y tomate.


----------



## LaReinita

Other salads that we have in the US are:

Potato salad, pasta salad, egg salad, tuna salad, chicken salad

All mixtures containing mayonnaise.


----------



## Montesacro

chics said:


> *- ¿Qué ingrediente (o dos o tres, como mucho) es indispensable para vosotros para que una ensalada sea una ensalada?*


 
Sólo un ingrediente es indispensable para que _un’insalata_ sea _un’insalata_: la lechuga (o cualquier otro tipo de “hojas verdes” como por ejemplo la _rughetta_/rúcula).



chics said:


> *- ¿Tiene que tener un número mínimo o máximo de ingredientes para ser considerada como tal?*
> *- ¿Qué importancia tiene el aliño? ¿Cómo es?*


 
Nada de número mínimo de ingredientes: es suficiente la lechuga, que tiene que aliñarse con aceite, vinagre y sal. Se trata de la comunísima _insalata verde_.
Cuando hay otros ingredientes como aceitunas, tomate, pepino, cebolla, atún de lata etc. _l’insalata_ se llama _mista_.

Éstas son las más básicas y corrientes.



Tenemos también _l’insalata russa_ ; creo que la ensalada rusa de la que hablan los foreros argentinos es un plato de orígen italiano. He oído (pero no sé si es verdad) que en Rusia la llaman ensalada italiana.

Otras más :
_L’insalata di riso_
_L’insalata di pollo_
_L’insalata di polpo _(ensalada de pulpo).



P.S. Chics, creo que la forma _insalatas_ que pusiste en el título del hilo es tu supuesta traducción italiana de saladas. Naturalmente la forma correcta es _insalate_...


----------



## Fernita

Además de las exquisiteces presentadas por mis distinguidísimos y apreciados compatriotas, acabo de recordar dos ensaladas muy típicas nuestras.

Ensalada criolla: ají morrón (pimiento) verde y colorado con cebolla. Todos estos ingredientes cortados en trozos muy pequeños y condimentados con bastante aceite, vinagre y sal. Esta ensalada también se usa para acompañar el asado y suele llamarse también "salsa" criolla ya que se puede usar como condimento.

La otra, es la de chauchas, huevo duro y cebolla. Hay que pelar las chauchas, es decir, quitarles las nervaduras de los bordes (comúnmente llamados "hilitos") y hervirlas aproximadamente durante tres minutos. El condimento es el mismo de siempre. Pero hoy en día, creo que en las casas de familia no se hace con frecuencia ya que pelar las chauchas lleva bastante tiempo. Por favor, abstenerse de segundas lecturas o interpretaciones.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

En España, hace años, le ensalada era básicamente lechuga, tomate , cebolla y quizás pepino y aceitunas todo ello aliñado con aceite, vinagre y sal.
Era un entrante sobre todo en verano o un acompañamiento a un plato principal.
Conforme España se ha ido desarrollando económicamente se le han ido agregando ingredientes que la hicieron más sustanciosa. Los primeros que llegaron fueron el atún y el huevo duro.
Posteriormente, yo diría que por los años ochenta, empezaron a llegar el maíz, el aguacate, palmito, sucedáneo de cangrejo y alguno más, con lo que empezaron a crecer las ensaladas en los menús (tropical, de la casa, especial de la casa etc)
Se empezó también a hablar de ensaladas de pollo y de pasta y los aliños comenzaron también a complicarse, ya no valía el aceite y vinagre de toda la vida.
Posteriormente, la ensalada empieza a ganar la categoría de plato. En los años sesenta era impensable que alguien comiera solo una ensalada, ahora sí.
Ahora las ensaladas pueden tener prácticamente de todo lo que se pueda comer frío , aunque también las hay templadas.
Ahora puede llevar cualquier fruta seca o fresca, cualquier verdura y tampoco hay que ceñirse exclusivamente a la lechuga, cualquier vegetal de hoja verde o morada vale, rúcula, lollo rosso etc.
En cuanto a los aliños, hay todo tipo de salsas, no el antiguo aceite y vinagre.
En las cartas de los restaurantes sigue existiendo la ensalada de toda la vida, a la que suelen llamar mixta, pero si pides esa con su lechuga, su tomate y sus aceitunas parece como algo un poco cutre, o al menos, poco moderno.


----------



## Helter Skelter

En México, le llamamos ensalada prácticamente a todo que contenga hojas verdes (cualesquiera de ellas) combinadas con otros ingredientes:

lechuga (todos los diferentes tipos), espinaca, pepino, jitomate, aceituna, aguacate, germen de alfalfa, brócoli, coliflor... se le puede agregar aceite de oliva, vinagreta, o bien, aderezos varios. 

En algunos restaurantes, es común encontrarse también con la ya mencionada barra de ensaladas -que incluye una variedad de quesos, crutones, aderezos-. Algunas ensaladas comunes son la ensalada César, la ensalada mixta y la ensalada del chef. (Puedes realizar una búsqueda y checar los ingredientes).

Y bueno, sólo como aportación, en Alemania y en Austria se acostumbra mucho la famosa _kartoffelsalat _-ensalada de papa o de patata-, la cual por lo general se combina con mayonesa, y curiosamenteno no va acompañada de ninguna hoja verde.

Está súper interesante este hilo (y muy vegetariano).


----------



## chics

Muchas gracias, Montesacro, por la corrección; entre que sé tan poquito italiano, y que cuando intento algo nadie me corrige... ¡suerte que hay gente como tú!

También me ha gustado mucho tu respuesta. Y las demás, pero me explico, aunque todos los satos al mergen me han resultado muy interesantes, y las recetas también, ahora que pienso, mi pregunta no pretendía obtener un listado de ensaladas y aliños sino que me limitaba a lo más básico que pueda haber, lo que limite "ensalada" de otra cosa. Por ejemplo, en España ya ha comentado Pablo que no consideramos una ensalada a la ensaladilla rusa, aunque se llame así, supongo que porque está formada mayoritariamente de patatas y mahonesa. En Alemania parece que es distinto...

Es decir, claro que aquí se comen ensaladas con legumbres, pasta, arroz, embutidos, etc. pero me interesa la "ensalada verde" o equivalente. Lo que acompaña y no lo que puede ser un plato único.

Muchas gracias a todos por todos vuestros comentarios.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Fernita said:


> La ensalada más común en Argentina se llama "ensalada mixta" y contiene tomate, lechuga y cebolla. El condimento habitual e indispensable se compone de aceite, vinagre y sal.



En Galicia, la ensalada "mixta" suele ser como la describe Fernita. A lo mejor es que la exportaron para allá los emigrantes gallegos . 

Fuera bromas, a veces hay confusión, pues en algunos restaurantes es así, y hay la ensalada "completa", que además de los ingredientes básicos arriba expuestos, lleva huevo duro (cocido), espárragos blancos, pimiento morrón y atún, e incluso últimamente maíz en grano (cosa que antes la gente pensaba que era alimento exclusivo para aves de corral). En cambio, en otros establecimientos, a lo que aquí llamamos "mixta" le llaman "normal", y le llaman "mixta" a lo que aquí se describe como "completa"...

Eso es lo más común en cuanto a ensaladas por estos pagos, después cada restaurante tiene sus especialidades, pero ya estaría fuera de tópico el describirlas en detalle.

Saludos

MA


----------



## alexacohen

Hola, Chics y resto de "vegetarianos",

En mi soleado sur, el imprescindible aliño sine-qua-non una ensalada no es una ensalada, es el aceite de oliva virgen extra: zumo de oliva. Tomate, aceitunas y alguna que otra hoja de lechuga y cebollita.
Suficiente para ser considerado ensalada. Pero el tomate es imprescindible, y el aceite virgen. 

Cuando llegué a Galicia me sorprendió ver que el ingrediente más importante era la lechuga, y no el tomate. De hecho hay gente que ni siquiera llaman lechuga a la lechuga, sino "ensalada". Una ensalada mínima consistiría en lechuga y cebolla más el aliño: aceite, vinagre y sal. Y la sorpresa: el aceite puede ser cualquiera, incluso de girasol. 

Excepción sureña: ensalada que no tiene nada de ensalada, pero que se llama así:
Bacalao desalado y desmigado, cebolla, aceitunas negras, gajos de naranja, aceite de oliva (¡virgen extra!).


----------



## Ynez

Para mí una ensalada es también lo que definió Fernita en su primer post. Es la que durante años ha puesto mi madre acompañando la comida. Luego por supuesto una ensalada podría tener casi cualquier cosa. Y el mínimo mínimo para mí sería lechuga: si alguien se come una lechuga y le quiere llamar ensalada, lo entendería.


----------



## chics

¡Uf! Gracias, Alexa, porque era justo lo que preguntaba (y más, con receta ¡qué bueno!) y además me siento acompañada por alguien a quien le ha pasado lo mismo que a mí... 

Gracias, Ynez, ¿eres de Galicia?

I'll try to continue in English to try have answers from other places in the world. It seems that next to the Mediterranean see, tomatos and olive oil are indispensable in a salad, but I'm not sure if in all of it. But in the North, a salad has lettuce... I'd say that somewhere on the East? Norh? lettuce could be less important, that's "green leaves", and where it's cabbage?

I'd say that, in Europe, on the Mediterranean coast, in the North some leaves of lettuce are there, as decoration, but they are there less often and in smaller quantity in the South. What in the African side of this sea? And what on the East? In some countries we call "Greek salad" a salad with tomato and white cheese, it will be "Italian salad" if we use another cheese... are they your "basic" salads? And in Turkey? In Asia?

And what about dressing? I've seen that sort of cremous thing in France, UK, Germany, USA... And in somewhere in America (Mexico?), it isn't lemon juice and sel?

Which is the essential ingredient in your country/culture to make a salad be a salad?


----------



## Ynez

I'm from Extremadura, chics


----------



## chics

Gracias. A ver si alguien sabe algo de Portugal...


----------



## Ynez

Yo sé algunas cosas de Portugal, que para algo está a 10 kms de mi ciudad natal  Pero mejor dejamos que nos lo cuenten ellos.


----------



## tvdxer

chics said:


> Hola .
> 
> En catalán, una ensalada se llama _amanida_ (literalmente: "aliñada", "dressed") y donde yo vivo tiene que contener al menos tres o cuatro ingredientes para ser considerada ensalada. Sino, hablamos de _un_ _tomate aliñado_ (que seguramente tendrá también olivas y incluso tal vez un poco de zanahoria o cebolla), de _lechuga_, de _lechugas variadas,_ etc.
> 
> La ensalada verde más triste y simple en España yo creo que al menos tiene que tener lechuga, tomate, pepino y olivas. No se ven aquí ensaladas de sólo lechuga, con su trocito de tomate decorativo. Pero en cambio, en otros sitios la palabra "ensalada" se usa para decir "lechuga".
> 
> E incluso he visto "ensaladas" que contienen un solo ingrediente no aliñado; por ejemplo, col. Otras donde el ingrediente más abundante es el perejil...
> 
> *Me gustaría poder hacer un mapa del mundo en el que se vea la transición del concepto "ensalada" según cada país, región o cultura:*
> 
> *- ¿Qué ingrediente (o dos o tres, como mucho) es indispensable para vosotros para que una ensalada sea una ensalada?*
> *- ¿Tiene que tener un número mínimo o máximo de ingredientes para ser considerada como tal?*
> *- ¿Qué importancia tiene el aliño? ¿Cómo es?*
> 
> Me refiero a las más básicas y corrientes. Yo creo que donde vivo -norte de España, costa mediterránea- tienen que tener tomate y pepino por narices, y seguramente al menos un ingrediente más. El aliño es indispensable, típicamente aceite, sal y pimienta.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



I hate salads with a passion, so I will answer for the U.S. in general....

1. It seems like lettuce (lechuga), often of the iceberg or romaine variety, is found in virtually all traditional American salads.  
2. Well, I suppose you could put lettuce, croutons, and dressings and have a salad, so I suppose 3 would be a minimum?  Maybe 2.
3. By "aliño", I think you mean dressing, and this is very common in American salad, so I suppose you could say it's very important, though I'm sure you can make a salad without it.  Some of the more common types are ranch (the grosss traditional American dressing), Italian, French, Bleu Cheese, and Thousand Island.

Odio las ensaladas (casi todas) con una pasion ardiente, pues mis contestaciones son basadas en mis observaciones de otros:

1. Parece que la lechuga, usualmente de las variedades _iceberg _o _romaine_ (o cuando son deseados ingredientes de una calidad mas alta, rucula_ - arugula _/_ rocket_), esta en casi todas ensaladas norteamericanas tradicionales.
2. Pues, supongo que se pueda hacer una mezcla de lechuga, croutones, y alinhos y llamarla "ensalada", pues supongo que 3 sea el minimo?  Quizas 2.
3. El alinho es muy comun en las ensaladas aqui, y por eso es importante, no?  Sin embargo estoy cierto que puedes hacer una ensalada sin alinho.  Los tipos de alinho mas comunes aqui son _ranch_ (el hediondo, asqueroso alinho norteamericano), _Italian_, _French_, _Bleu Cheese_, y _Thousand Island._


----------



## Nanon

Chics, que vive en Paris (según dice su perfil) bien sabe que para que "une salade (française) soit une salade", lo mínimo es que contenga lechuga, pero en este caso se le llama más bien "salade verte". 
Y para que una vinagreta sea "une vinaigrette", lo indispensable es aceite y vinagre. Se le puede agregar mostaza para que quede más untuosa. De no ser así, se especifica lo que se agrega o se modifica ("vinaigrette au citron"...) De igual manera, si las hojas no son de alguna de las diversas variedades de lechuga, o... si no son hojas) se especifica ("salade d'endives, de tomates, de lentilles, de... poires au roquefort, aux noix et au caramel sur pousses d'épinards"... )

En todo caso lechuga y vinagreta son los indispensables para que una "salade verte" lleve ese nombre.

Algunas personas sirven "salade verte" como entrada, pero en este caso le agregan más ingredientes, con lo cual viene siendo... "une salade". La "salade verte" servida sin acompañamiento evoca una idea de frugalidad (o de higiene) y si se sirve como entrada es pobre y miserable.

En Francia es (¿era?) tradicional servir la "salade (verte)" en casi todos los almuerzos después del plato principal y antes de los quesos. 

¿Ensalada tibia? Sí, se puede (no se entibia la lechuga... se sirve fría con ingredientes tibios o calientes)
¿Lechuga sin aliño? Asco... qué insípido. Ni pensarlo, a menos que sea para dietas muy estrictas.
¿Sal y pimienta? A gusto. A mi juicio, si los ingredientes principales son muy, muy, pero _muy_ buenos, no son tan indispensables. También depende de la receta.
¿Otros aderezos? ¿Otros ingredientes? Claro que sí. Podemos consultar nuestros mejores recetarios o poner la imaginación a volar. Pero bueno, éste no es un foro de cocina...

Lo otro es el aceite. Casi toda Francia usa "aceite de cocina", pero en algunas partes, especialmente en el Sur, también se usa mi favorito: el de oliva. Lo que a mí no me gusta es la vinagreta ya preparada... Seré anticuada, pero es tan fácil combinar aceite y vinagre, y no quita tanto tiempo hacerlo...


----------



## chics

Gracias.

tvdxer, ¿qué contiene el ranch y los demás aliños, más o menos? el único del que veo por donde van los tiros es el de queso azul.

Gracias, Nanom, vivo en Francia pero prefiero que me lo explique un francés. Además yo en mi casa sigo cocinando igual, y mi percepción de lo que veo en restaurantes, o en casa de alguien cuando me invita, es aún bastante parcial. Por ejemplo, sólo hace dos semanas que he descubierto que también se come carne estofada como la que hace mi madre, en cuadraditos, con sus guisantes, etc. y _ayer _encontré beicon en lonchas en el supermercado por primera vez en más de un año.


----------



## kari3103

Hola a todos:

Agrego otro tipo de ensalada de Argentina: zanahoria rallada con huevo duro (huevo hervido). Se le puede agregar tomate o granos de choclos.
Y la que le encanta a mi mamá: es berro con ajo triturado y un chorro de aceite de oliva.

Ah! Ahora en verano nos estamos acostumbrando a mezclar ensaladas con arroz o fideos. Se come frío! Riquisimooo.


----------



## mirx

En México las ensaladas son cualquier cosa que contenga verduras y que sea de muy fácil preparación.

Hay ensaladas de pollo, de atún, de pavo. Ninguna contiene lechuga, en su mayoría están compuestas de zanahoria, granos de maíz, chícharos, y otro vegetal.

Por supuesto la más famosa es la internacionalmente conocida ensalda Cesar.

Los aderesos son prácticamente los mismo que mencionó tvdxer, yo no conozco a nadie que los prepare en su casa ya que todos los venden en los supermercados ya preparados.

Salsa francesa, italiana, alemana, etc. Quizá ninguna sea ni francesa, ni aleman, ni italiana pero ese es el nombre comercial.

El ranch es un tipo de adereso también completamente comercial y sus ingredientes varian, entre ellos crema, mayonesa, aceite de oliva, cebolla, mantequilla, ajo.

El "queso azul" como se le conoce en México normalemente ni siquiera lleva queso, tampoco es un adereso casero. Algunos de sus componentes son crema, vinagre, mayonessa, leche, suero, entre otras cosas.


----------



## Vanda

In my infancy days saladas weren't sophisticated among us. By salada one would understand lettuce, tomate  seasoned with salt and olive oil. Sometimes the lettuce was replaced by watercress, but we did eat green leaves _refogadas_ (cooked fast on the fire) everyday: kale, cauliflower, broccoli, spinach, endive and the like.
Nowadays, salad is getting each day more sophisticated and entering the national  plate as the diet mania reaches all levels of society. Creativity on mixing salads has no end: with many different kinds of cheese, fruit, flowers, dry tomato, tabule, mayo, an infinity of possibilities, but the average family still has tomate and lettuce almost everyday on the table.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Rayines said:


> ¡la ensalada rusa!: papa y zanahoria cocidas y cortaditas, arvejas, y mayonesa.





Montesacro said:


> THe oído (pero no sé si es verdad) que en Rusia la llaman ensalada italiana.


La _ensalada rusa_ con los ingredientes proporcionados por Rayines (y que en Italia se llama _insalata russa_, como sugiere Montesacro), en Rusia se llama _*Ensalada Olivier*_.
Asì me dice una señora autòctona...


----------



## tvdxer

chics said:


> Gracias.
> 
> tvdxer, ¿qué contiene el ranch y los demás aliños, más o menos? el único del que veo por donde van los tiros es el de queso azul.



Ranch Dressing: Segun Wikipedia, contiene suero de la leche (_buttermilk_) o crema agria, mayonesa, cebolla verde picada, polvo de ajo, y otros ingredientes mezclados en salsa.

(Comence a escribir los otros, pero por acidente pulse un boton y todo se desparecio.  Pero si puedes leer ingles, puedes encontrarlos en Wikipedia)


----------



## bb008

Para considerarse ensalada para mí, debería llevar más de un ingrediente, pero hablando sólo de lechuga, hay una muy conocida que me encanta particularmente que le llaman "César", por que la llamarán "César", no sé, pero lleva lechuga como ingrediente principal, básicamente trocitos de pan tostados, queso parmesano o queso azul y un aderezo que viene siendo  una vinagreta que lleva varias cosas, también depende de la persona que la preparé, he comido variados tipos, pero su base siempre es la misma lechuguita, en algunos restaurantes le agregan trocitos de pollo o le colocan camarones.


----------



## alinapopi

Hola, chicos,

En Rumanía, _salata_ es tanto _lechuga _como _ensalada_. Pero, al menos en mi zona, la lechuga no se usa tanto en las ensaladas. Allí una ensalada tiene tomates, pepinos, pimiento rojo, cebolla o puerro, rabanitos, y mis padres usan una especie que no sé cómo se llama en español y cuyo sabor me encanta. Todo aliñado con aceite (suele ser de girasol, el de oliva es muy caro en Rumanía), vinagre y sal, y en trozos muy pequeños, no como en España, que se cortan más grandes.

Saludos desde Valladolid,
Alina

Ay, por cierto, en Rumanía a la _ensaladilla rusa _la llamamos _salata de boeuf_. Ni idea de dónde viene...


----------



## sokol

In Austria the minimum for something being called a 'salad' (German: Salat) is *some ingredient that is 'solid', usually something green-ish* (potatoes or carrots also work, of course, so better: something vegetable-ish ... well, the thing you put in does not necessarily have to be any kind of vegetable, there's also fruit salad ... well, all kinds really) and *any kind of dressing *_or __simply _*oil with vinegar.*

There's *no *rule like 'three ingredients minimum'.

But apart from that the *art of making salads* is rather important here. There exist a variety of extremely simple yet delicious salads, and also many salads rather difficult to make (who still are delicious). 

_
(And now the Spanish version with lots of mistakes included, I am sure_

In Austria ensaladas (Salate) *tienen que contener una cosa 'solida', normalmente algo verde* (pero tambien patatas o zanahorías es possible, por eso mejor: algo de verdaduras - pero ... tambien existe ensalada de frutos, de verdad mucho es possible) _*y algo aliño *o solamente* aceite y vinagre.*_

Pues *no *exista código segun ensalada tiene que contener tres o más cosas.

Sin embargo *el arte de hacer ensaladas *está importante aquí; existen ensaladas muy facil de hacer y tambien delicioso, y recetas de ensaladas muy complicados (y tambien muy deliciosos).


----------



## HUMBERT0

bb008 said:


> hay una muy conocida que me encanta particularmente que le llaman "César", por que la llamarán "César", no sé,


Se llama así por el Hotel Caesars propiedad de César Cardini.
http://www.vanguardia.com.mx/diario...io_en_tijuana_con_los_restos_de_comida/160105
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caesar_salad

  La que se acostumbra en la ciudad es la Ensalada César, pero en mi casa la ensalada básica es lechuga, rodajas de tomate y cebolla, sal al gusto y a veces pepino. O un pico de gallo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

Una verdadera herejía que falte en este post la ensalada *Waldorf*: manzanas verdes, apio y nueces más un aderezo de mayonesa y crema de leche, sal y pimienta; un éxito seguro en las Fiestas, aunque no suele gustarle a los niños. Aquí las más populares son: la *mixta* (lechuga, tomate, cebolla, más el aderezo de sal, aceite y vinagre), infaltable para acompañar el asado u otras carnes, y la *criolla* (tomates, morrones verdes, cebolla, más aderezo: aceite de oliva, sal y orégano). Sencillitas.

  Saludos cordiales,

  A.A.


----------



## chics

Gracias, Adolfo, ¿dónde es _aquí_? (en palabras, no en coordenadas ...)


----------



## chics

Me han dicho que en Marruecos no suelen llevar hojas verdes, que la sencilla típica es de tomate y cebolla cortaditos pequeñitos ¿alguien me puede confirmar? ¿es también sí en los otros países del norte de África?

Gracias.


----------



## alinapopi

Yo estuve en Marruecos el mes pasado y las ensaladas llevaban lechuga también. He comido varias, así que no sé... Que lo diga alguien de allí, porque a lo mejor en los restaurantes la hacen más ...internacional.


----------



## Mei

Hola chics, 

Para mi una "ensalada" debe llevar lechuga como base y tres o más ingredientes. Si la base fuera tomate, para mi, seria "tomate aliñado con...".

Saludos!


----------



## pickypuck

Mei said:


> Si la base fuera tomate, para mi, seria "tomate aliñado con...".
> 
> Saludos!


 
Y para mí, un picadillo 

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Este hilo ha cumplido ya cuatro meses de vida.

Durante ese tiempo  nos ha deleitado con los más exquisitos y refinados placeres culinarios; han pasado por él los maravillosos aromas y sabores de casi todo el mundo, así como los más populares.

Es hora de darle su merecido descanso.


Ps: Si alguien desea agregar alguna verdura fresca más (o alguna más fresca) por favor solicitar a alguno de los moderadores que lo vuelva a abrir.


*Hilo cerrado.*


----------

